# Chibuddy 3rd anniversary pics (I hope I am allow to post this)



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

aww too cute. i bet that was so fun. thanks for posting pics. and welcome to the board.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

hope you guys enjoy the pics


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww, so many chis in one place, i love it!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh wow! That looks like it was so much fun!! I've never seen so many chis in one place! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

awwww great pictures sure looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lds-eh_9qFE

Video that I took.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

wow how cool is that!! I would love to have a get together like that!! All those adorable chis in one place.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures...thanks for sharing!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

oh my look at allllll those Chis! Awesome pics! Your lil girl looks as if she had a great time and yep seems to be smiling!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG. Chi-heaven. Chi-vana. How cool. Is that a special t-shirt they are all wearing.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Great Pics and soo many Chis! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Louis. It's good to see you and the 4 "B"s again  And all the other ones as well  I love the picture with the one being held on his back with his tongue out


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

How fun! What a great event!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow, what an amazing meet up! all the chis are so adorable and i love their matching shirts. it looks like a lot of fun :cheer: great pics!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

How great! I wish I was there !


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my..........how lucky are you!!!!! Looks like soo much fun. I wish we had something like that where we live  

Lori


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, yea the matching Tee was a door gift by our club to the chihuahuas. We would organise a party every year for them and everyone would get to meet each other to talk about their chis..and the chis can take this time to socialise with other chis.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I love it!  So many chihuahuas with matching T-shirts having a good time with their human parents all together in one place. Fabulous chi meet-up.


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

oh, man , you guys have same uniform now, 
that too way cool.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:ngreet2: Louis.....great to see you and those wonderful chihuahuas! We need to see more of you here and your chihuahus! Those meet-ups look like so much fun to go to!:foxes_207:


----------

